# Newbie Questions



## willsie01 (9 Nov 2018)

About to retire and want to build a workshop in the rear garden. It's mainly going to be used for my newly found hobby of woodworking. I intend mainly to make guitars and similarly scaled projects. I was thinking about single garage size or thereabouts, with electrics. Is there a self assembly product out there that may suit? Or easily fabricated structure. Appearance is relatively important because of the position it will occupy.
The size I'm opting for is a bit of a stab in the dark as I can't find any guidelines for sizing a workshop apart from "as big as you can" from one source, which isn't helpful.
Associated project: replacement shed.
Who make decent quality sheds in my locale of St Albans.


----------



## sunnybob (9 Nov 2018)

Memzey? paging Memzie.......
He's in your locale, he might be along in a while.


----------



## Tervueren (11 Nov 2018)

Don't know about At Alban's lol but after looking at loads locally to me I ended up buying one sourced I believe from Norway and was very impressed with the quality, this is how mine arrived :mrgreen:


----------

